# Cult Coaster



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

That video may have scared some people.
Because S0ka G@kkai Int3rn@tion@l , the illegal name, aka SGI, is FUNYU AS HELL.
The SGI is airmoto(Air hisamoto), a cult relligion of some kind of buddhism, that failed hard. All nicovideo hates it and so they make videos about it. SGI was banned from youtube because their videos were fail.
Cult coaster is a Coaster version of airmoto. Might be scary or newfaggy to some people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8dtie4jlrM


----------

